# Advice on getting out of a lease in Mexico city



## Mari5283 (Nov 10, 2011)

Hi everyone, 

My husband and I are looking into maybe moving from our current apartment to another one. Does anyone have advice they could offer as to how we would go about doing this? 
Do we need to hire someone to help with this? We are new here, just moved about 2 months ago.
Any suggestions would be appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Your lease was a commitment that you made and are expected to keep. Your best and most 'civilized' approach might be to sublet or find a new tenant for your landlord. Otherwise, he'll expect you to honor your contract.
On the other hand; if the landlord has not provided what was specifically included in the lease, you might have grounds to get out of the lease. However, that could take a long, long time to accomplish.
Why do you want to move?


----------



## Mari5283 (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks for the response! Yes, we had thought if we did decide to move we would probably just have to pay the fees described in the contract and cut our losses....my reasons are not really life and death...just some things we found wrong in the apartment that we were not aware of. Of course, I feel this was kind of our fault as we should have really taken more time to mull things over. Landlords are nice people just seem kind of cheapy...they prefer to try and fix things themselves instead of getting it done by a pro which just leaves us with the same problem since the fix doesn't last. But anyway, we might just stay. I mean, it is only a year and we can always move after the year is up! 
Oh, just a random question I have...that you know of, do most tenants pay for their own exterminations and pest control? I was kind of surprised by that but then again I thought that just might be how it works here!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

The traditional rental arrangement in Mexico is that 'what you see is what you get' and that you will take care of maintenance, pest control, repairs, etc., It is wise to expect nothing more, but the advantage is that you may paint or remodel to your heart's delight and really make the place your own.
If you can fix the current problem, go for it. Qualified labor is cheap, if you can't do it yourself. A rented place in Mexico can truly become your home, if you let it.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Mari5283 said:


> Thanks for the response! Yes, we had thought if we did decide to move we would probably just have to pay the fees described in the contract and cut our losses....my reasons are not really life and death...just some things we found wrong in the apartment that we were not aware of. Of course, I feel this was kind of our fault as we should have really taken more time to mull things over. Landlords are nice people just seem kind of cheapy...they prefer to try and fix things themselves instead of getting it done by a pro which just leaves us with the same problem since the fix doesn't last. But anyway, we might just stay. I mean, it is only a year and we can always move after the year is up!
> Oh, just a random question I have...that you know of, do most tenants pay for their own exterminations and pest control? I was kind of surprised by that but then again I thought that just might be how it works here!


An exterminator can charge as low as $200.00 pesos per visit for my house which is not a small apartment. I don't think it is an issue. Even fixing your own place the way you like it done with a good handyman can be rewarding and very cheap also. Here many things are best done by yourself if not you might not like what happens on a regular basis.

Just try to go with the flow. People see things differently here and that is part of the charm of living in Mexico. Comparing their ways to the ways NOB will frustrate you. It is quite common for you to have something improved, examples: a new tile floor or paint some rooms and the landlord will agree to buy what you need and you do it yourself or hire someone to do it for very little money in retrospect.


----------



## Mari5283 (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks for all the suggestions and advice! I really appreciate it =)


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Of course, if you really spruce up the place yourself, another custom is for the landlord to raise the rent at the end of your lease.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> Of course, if you really spruce up the place yourself, another custom is for the landlord to raise the rent at the end of your lease.


Of course that is not usually true if there is a greater supply than demand for rentals in a certain location and price range. All the landlords I know will gladly pay for material for improvements. This demonstrates to him/her the tenant is not going to be once again another dud that screws you over and not risk raising the rent especially if the renter says I will be looking for another place and then decides to stay when the landlord doesn't back down and then has 2 months from the last payment where he does not need to pay rent to find a new place if he signs another new lease and decides to get evicted for whatever reason. It might be different in some tourist areas, but in most areas this is the case that I have encountered myself and have heard others speak of.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

*RVGringo*



RVGRINGO said:


> Of course, if you really spruce up the place yourself, another custom is for the landlord to raise the rent at the end of your lease.


On second thought your "Really" would be true if the place was a dump in the first place. I agree.


----------



## Queretaro (Dec 6, 2008)

I have actually had to leave a place before my lease was up on 2 occasions due to work. I simply let the landlords know and let the know that I knew I would be loosing my security deposit (1 month rent) as a result of getting out of the lease early. Neither one caused any problem. The truth is that most of the laws in Mexico protect the tenets more than the landlords, so most of the landlords are probably happy to as long as the tenents don't cause any problems.

Also, just to re-enforce what the others are saying. In Mexico, paying rent just entitles you to the house as is. Any repairs usually come out of your pocket. I have been told - and I am not sure if it is true - that that is why many rental houses even come without light bulbs since when tenant move out they take them with them.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Queretaro said:


> Also, just to re-enforce what the others are saying. In Mexico, paying rent just entitles you to the house as is. Any repairs usually come out of your pocket. I have been told - and I am not sure if it is true - that that is why many rental houses even come without light bulbs since when tenant move out they take them with them.


I rented a furnished apt for awhile. The rental contract included a count of the number of light bulbs. When I left one of them was burned out. I had to pay for the replacement bulb.


----------



## Mari5283 (Nov 10, 2011)

Queretaro said:


> I have actually had to leave a place before my lease was up on 2 occasions due to work. I simply let the landlords know and let the know that I knew I would be loosing my security deposit (1 month rent) as a result of getting out of the lease early. Neither one caused any problem. The truth is that most of the laws in Mexico protect the tenets more than the landlords, so most of the landlords are probably happy to as long as the tenents don't cause any problems.
> 
> Also, just to re-enforce what the others are saying. In Mexico, paying rent just entitles you to the house as is. Any repairs usually come out of your pocket. I have been told - and I am not sure if it is true - that that is why many rental houses even come without light bulbs since when tenant move out they take them with them.


Thanks for all the different info! We are still thinking about it, now adding to the mix that my husband is having health issues (respiratory) and after going to the Dr. we are thinking it has to do with the apt. The Dr. told us that if the problems have started now we should move out...hahahaha!! like its that easy! Problem is if we do, our contract states we would have to pay half of the rent for the remaining months on the contract =O...and thats a lot of money! so we shall see....i think our best best is just to talk to the landlord, tell her our concerns and see if she is willing to work with us... =) by the way, great forum, im grateful for all the replies and help i can find on here!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

If you are new to DF, you might find that the 7300 foot elevation, as well as the pollution, of Mexico City can exacerbate respiratory problems. I have COPD, which continually gets worse, and I can't go to higher elevations any more. There is no cure.


----------

